# vaccinations & cpx or well check up



## MsMaddy (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Can modifier 25 be used when a pt comes in for cpx or well check up and 
vaccination was given or injection was given. Can you apply mod 25 to the prevenative code? 

example:
99392-prevenative
90715-td
90471-administration of inj

can this be done like this
99392-25
90715
90471

thank you
msmaddy


----------



## thompsonsyl (May 28, 2008)

Hi,

It shouldn't be required.  Are you getting denials?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 28, 2008)

It _shouldn't_ be required, but we have the same issue - if we don't append modifier -25 for most of the insurance carriers, then either the preventive code or the immunization administration is denied.  It is unfortunate that insurance plans do not have to follow CPT guidelines.


----------



## MsMaddy (May 28, 2008)

*mod 25 and cpx & immun*

I haven't tried it yet, I did read it in one of the coding edge issue but I didn't 
feel the infor was definit enough.  So that's why I am asking if anyone knows
if that it is appliable.

thanks

msmaddy


----------

